# First Buck!!!



## outdoorgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

11-17-07
I went hunting with my Dad in Newton County for the first time Saturday morning. 
I killed this 8 pointer at 6:40am. I had only been on the stand for about 10-15 minutes when he came walking up right in front of me. He was only about 20-25 yards away when I shot and he only ran about 75 yards when he finally dropped....perfect heart shot. After I shot him I was so pumped up and excited that I had to give Shotgun Shooter a call to let him know that I had just shot a deer. I have never had a feeling like that in my whole life. It was so awesome!!!  I would go into to details and tell ya’ll my whole story but I would probably fill up this whole page. I had to share this with ya’ll because this was very special to me. I’m still on cloud 9.  

Here are 2 pictures...I'm waiting for my dad to send the picture of me and the deer right where he dropped.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 19, 2007)

congrats! way to go odg!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations
Nice deer.
Post the story we like stories almost as much as pictures.


----------



## GonePhishn (Nov 19, 2007)

congrats on your first deer (and buck! ). Thats a nice deer!! Love seeing the ladies getting into hunting...keep up the good work OutdoorGirl


----------



## pnome (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats!  Nice buck!


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 19, 2007)

You go, girl!!!!

Haven't seen you around much, thought you had run off and left us. 

Great lookin' buck!

The Snakeman


----------



## capt stan (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Job!! Congrats on a fine deer!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 19, 2007)

super nice!!!

congrats


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Nov 19, 2007)

Way to go GIRL!!!  you should be proud, I myself have never killed a buck that big yet.  congrats to you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 19, 2007)

Great story and buck! Congrats


----------



## broncoman76 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice deer!  Congrats!!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## G Duck (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats!! That is an awsome first Buck!!
Will look good on the wall too.


----------



## DaGris (Nov 19, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 19, 2007)

*congrats*

nice deer....!Now go kill another..


----------



## all ducked up (Nov 19, 2007)

congratulations!! great deer for sure!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
That's a great buck for anyone, much less your first!


----------



## dixie (Nov 19, 2007)

Super nice buck, way to go girl!!


----------



## hunt4bone (Nov 19, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## kevincox (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2007)

You set the bar high with the first one.  Congrats on a very nice buck.

Hoss


----------



## Abolt20 (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow great deer--does he have a brother? nothing beats a matching set of mounts from the same year


----------



## Gadget (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!  That's one you'll never forget


----------



## Atlanta29 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dad's prob still up there on the cloud too huh?

Nice, job.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice, I Hope You Kill Another Good One.


----------



## COYOTE X (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrat's to you and your dad. Welcome to the world of hunting. If that feeling ever leaves, we will no longer suffer the lack of sleep and bad weather. Great pictures, and great buck. COYOTE X


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your first deer! Some people hunt a long time before they kill one that nice.


----------



## heyfuji (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome, love to see that there are more and more women getting into hunting. Wish I could get my wife ouy  there......


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Atlanta29 said:


> Dad's prob still up there on the cloud too huh?
> 
> Nice, job.



Yes!! He is tickled to death.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Buck and your first at that. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2007)

Great deer. Congratulations. 
Looking forward to reading the entire story.
Good job!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 20, 2007)

that is a heck of a way to start, now you have to improve, gonna be tough, anyway that is a good buck with a nice rack, congrates


----------



## Al White (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats - Nice buck for sure!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 20, 2007)

Great buck...very nice, especially for a first one!!


----------



## Jorge (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations Jen.


----------



## jomaz (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a great buck. Especially for a first deer. Congrats.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 20, 2007)

Great buck! congrads!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 20, 2007)

congrats again


----------



## red tail (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a great buck. Bet you did your dad proud!!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw that you entered the truck-buck contest.  Looks great!  There's a lot of people that have still never killed a deer like that.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations on a nice buck!


----------



## marathon (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats there young lady! Hope to see more to come.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice buck. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## lad6363 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great first deer!  Congratulations!


----------



## DOUBLEC (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet buck, was this your first deer all together or first buck? I know my first deer was a close to 175 Missouri doe that I took when I was 13 with a Bear Black Bear bow.  She was only 20 yds away and I had buck fever so bad I almost shook my arrow off my rest.  Once I took the shot she ran about 70-80 yds and circled back around and dropped about 20 some odd yards on the other side of my stand.  Once I gathered my thoughts I was like, "That was easy, now what do i do????" Anways, it only gets better from there.....sometimes theres highs.. sometimes theres lows....no matter what... its the thrill of the hunt, and being in the woods that counts!!  Once again... great job!!


----------



## dprince (Nov 27, 2007)

*Way To Go!!*

Congradulations on your first buck!!! May it be the first of many!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 19, 2008)

CONGRATS ON A VERY NICE BUCK!!! Hope get some more this year.


----------



## red neck in rut (Aug 20, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 20, 2008)

The first of many for you I hope; good shooting!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 20, 2008)

Awsom great job , not even on stand long enough to fall asleep.


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Sep 17, 2008)

better get out there scouting for the next one, congrats


----------



## Huntr (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ga.girl (Oct 7, 2008)

*That is so awesome!*

I am going in to the woods for the first time this weekend with my husband...and I am so excited but nervous at the same time! = )  Your deer was awesome, Congrats!
I love your quote where did you get or who said it?


----------



## chieftalkalot (Nov 1, 2008)

Very Nice Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

